# plant is growing extremely strange since sprout advice



## bigbellye (May 29, 2015)

This plant is flat on the stalk with shoots and single leaf craziness everywhere also there are bulges in the flat stalk like its trying to split the head also looks like 2 plants knarned together i have never topped it its all on it own will its growing this way looked like a tri at first but now i have no clue View attachment 20150525_232320.jpg


View attachment 20150525_232257.jpg


View attachment 20150525_232239.jpg


View attachment 20150525_232204.jpg


----------



## bigbellye (Jun 2, 2015)

Does anyone know anything about this plants strange growth any kinda advice as to what maybe happening is appreciated


----------



## Norcentralorganic (Jun 2, 2015)

I have had seeds in the past that just kind of grow all mongoloid like. Could just be funky genetics. Do you know what strain it is? Also how old is it?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 2, 2015)

I don't actually see what you are talking about.  The only thing that I see at all is is small knurl on the stem in the last picture.  That pretty much means the plant stem was at some time, either purposely or on accident, squeezed or bent.  A knot can form on a stem where a plant heals itself.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 8, 2015)

The problem you are having is coming from the plant being grown sideways :doh: 

Seriously, I don't see anything major that is wrong or problematic. Sometimes the genetics will cause the plants to show some funky growth. Sometimes it is something like Goddess said where the plant got damaged just enough in the stem then repaired itself to create the knurl, but that usually causes no problems and often lends to the strength of the stem. However, if the plant has a hardcore indica phenotype that is showing in the structure of the plant, then the plant gets some LST or HST (intentionally or unintentionally) the plant may react badly as hardcore indicas often don't like training as they tend to grow straight up rather than branch out.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 9, 2015)

don't indicas branch and sativas go up?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 9, 2015)

gottaloveplasma said:


> don't indicas branch and sativas go up?


 
No, not necessarily.  Indicas usually grow shorter and bushy.  Sativas usually grow taller and more willowy, but also can have a lot of branching.  As most everything now is hybrids, you can expect about anything.  And with the speed that new crosses (that they call strains) keep popping up, I am guessing that most of them are not stable and will have phenol types that show traits from one end of the scale to the other.


----------



## umbra (Jun 9, 2015)

flat stems aren't that uncommon. you see them every now and then. Cannabis is a plant that shows both genetic and environmental aspects during its life cycle. And while indicas tend to be shorter and sativas tall and lanky, this can be modified by topping and your temperature range. In Nelson's Greenhouse Operation and Maintenance, he shows how plants are effected by temperature ranges. He took a plant and grew it so the difference between daytime and nighttime temperatures were 10 degrees, with an average temp of 75. He ran 3 clones of a plant. 1 where the night temp were 10* cooler at night, 1 where the day and night temp were the same, and 1 with the night time 10* warmer than daytime. They all grew differently, some short and squat and others long and lanky. So just being an indica or a sativa doesn't necessarily mean it will follow that pattern.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 9, 2015)

Good info Umbra, what is with the hollow vs no hollow stems?  Thanks


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 9, 2015)

Hollow stems are bad.


----------



## umbra (Jun 9, 2015)

NO hollow stems are not bad, they are an indication of drug type plants ( hollow stem ) and hemp plants ( solid stem )


----------



## Kraven (Jun 9, 2015)

:rofl:


----------



## vostok (Jun 9, 2015)

umbra said:


> NO hollow stems are not bad, they are an indication of drug type plants ( hollow stem ) and hemp plants ( solid stem )



*North 'Merican Horticultures Finest!* :rofl:


----------

